# New Member from Ga



## OneEyedRooster (Nov 10, 2012)

Hello my name is William, I am from Kennesaw Georgia and I am working/learning my way towards becoming a first time beekeeper. I have a farm in the mountains outside of Chattanooga with a good supply of apple orchards, clover, sourwood, sumac etc and can't wait to get started.

While I am here saying "Hello", I would also like to ask what race of bees are you keeping? I ask because I realize each of you have very distinct opinions on what is best but in reality choosing a race of bees is a complex issue. Some people love Italians, Carnies, Russians, VSH, Yugos, etc... but finding a local nuc other than hybrids, or mutts as some call them is not easy. I ask this because it would appear to me that unless you use a AI queen on pure stock (if that really exists), most of what you end up with are hybrids to some extent. So in essence would I not be better off with dealing with a reputable breeder that specializes in small cell producing, mite resistant bees that have proven themselves resilient in the area regardless of pedigree. 

Thanks for the help. Also thanks to those that have informative websites, written books, and answer newbie questions in here for us to learn from.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome William. I run Aurea (Italian Cordovan), Buckfast and Belgian Buckfast. I can assure you the Aurea are pure or they will not be blond. Cordovan is a recessive trait that appears dark (cordovan) when there is any dominant trait present (anything but Italian in my case. I get the Buckfast and Belgian Buckfast from the same suppliers. It is possible and ethically responsible to raise pure, or hybrid, queens when you are selling them as such. Small cell has proven over and over to be ineffective in multiple states and countries through years of study after study, but it is your hive and your money.


----------



## bosco500 (Sep 27, 2012)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Welcome William. I run Aurea (Italian Cordovan), Buckfast and Belgian Buckfast. I can assure you the Aurea are pure or they will not be blond. Cordovan is a recessive trait that appears dark (cordovan) when there is any dominant trait present (anything but Italian in my case. I get the Buckfast and Belgian Buckfast from the same suppliers. It is possible and ethically responsible to raise pure, or hybrid, queens when you are selling them as such. Small cell has proven over and over to be ineffective in multiple states and countries through years of study after study, but it is your hive and your money.


Just curious, what are your reasons for not keeping Italians?


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome OneEye, local does not need to be from the same county you are in. Local stock can come from a hundred miles are more away.


----------



## OneEyedRooster (Nov 10, 2012)

Not opposed at all, just seems that most in the area I will have hives are not using them. I am looking at all my options before deciding which is why I'm in here asking. One other issue is I am having a hard time finding nucs in my area although I still have plenty of time before spring or at least hope I do.


----------



## bbrowncods (Oct 10, 2012)

Welcome. I am also a newbee.


----------



## buzzsaw (Jul 2, 2011)

Do not wait too much longer to place your nuc order or you will find suppliers out for the season or you will find yourself with a late pickup date.


----------

